# Postmillennialism and the New Creation



## Staphlobob (Mar 31, 2009)

Though I'm not "up" on eschatology, I'm leaning toward postmillennialism. 

However, while still searching and studying, I'm wondering how this eschatological position fits in with the new creation. Why would a new creation be necessary with postmillennialism? Wouldn't it be more of a "modified" creation?

Maybe this has been discussed before and someone can lead me to the appropriate thread. I'm just not sure about things.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Mar 31, 2009)

Think of it along the lines of "This Old House". When they are done with it, is it merely modified or is it a "new" house? There is continuity and discontinuity, which, I believe, we will find in the "new creation". Or, when you were born again there wasn't a "new" you placed in there somewhere, but the regeneration of that which was dead and you are being transformed. YOU were redeemed and not *new*, although you are a "new creation". 

Also note: And he who was seated on the throne said, “Behold, I am making all things new.” He is not making all new things, but all things new.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 31, 2009)

The new creation would be necessary because the postmil position doesn't hold that the Christianized world will be sinless, nor does it hold that all will be Christian. It holds that the world will generally be Christian, and therefore will be influenced by the Christian worldview.

Some believe that after the reign of the Church there will be a great apostasy and many will turn away, at which time Christ will return.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Very simple, but I was having trouble putting 2+2 together.

Thanks again.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 31, 2009)

A great book on Postmil by Ken Gentry is "He Shall Have Dominion." You can even read it for free online here...
KGHS.html


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Staphlobob said:


> Though I'm not "up" on eschatology, I'm leaning toward postmillennialism.



Keep leaning, leaning and fall in! The water's wonderful! 

I've always figured that the New Creation is simply a New Earth (I've also heard Amil brothers use the phrase 'New Earth') without the wicked and the effects of the Fall on creation.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 27, 2009)

Some Reformed scholars believe that God will make the New Heavens and the New Earth from the materials of the Old Creation (See e.g. Romans 8), as He will make our bodies new when He raises them.

The new creation and the powers of the new creation are already here in principle since the resurrection of Christ (The Lord's Day is the first day of the new creation), Pentecost and the new birth, which is a new creation within us. But the full benefits have been delayed until the Second Advent at end of the world.

Even at the brightest point of the millennium, people/believers will still be subject to illness and death, although the various resources God has given to man to relieve the curse will be greater.


----------

